

HTML5 webcam support now in Opera Labs - neave
http://labs.opera.com/news/2011/10/19/

======
tomlin
Honestly, out of all the HTML5 > Flash rhetoric, this probably represents the
greatest leap forward when comparing the two. It was really the ability to
capture webcam data that made YouTube a success in the beginning. People who
look at the YouTube HTML5 player and say, "Flash is dead!" seem to forget this
valuable point.

~~~
pookiesbutt
So true. With both sides of the remote-face-delivery-portal implemented in
HTML5, will the Flash (finally) end open up the internet for real creativity
and minimal-capital moving content distribution?

------
neave
More here: [http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/playing-with-
html5-video-...](http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/playing-with-html5-video-
and-getusermedia-support/)

And the cool "explode your face with HTML5" demo is here:
<http://bit.ly/democam>

